# Light-Colored Poo?



## kherrmann3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, as you may know, we brought home a new bun on New Year's Eve. She wasn't from a shelter, but needed to be rehomed by her former owner. She was fed Kaytee Fiesta Food and some crappy Wal*Mart bulk brand pellet, and was given a handful of hay every-other-day. She had access to clean water all the time. My concern is, when she settled in at our house, we noticed that her poo was a light, ashy gray. It is a normal, dark brown now. What would have cause ashy-colored poo? They were the same size as "normal" pellets.

Without a camera flash...




With a camera flash... (this picture shows the color difference better)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 2, 2009)

I think that the difference in color is related to what is eaten and how it is broken down by the enzymes in the body which can cause a change in color. I don't think that there is a problem with your bun other than she was not eating a particularly good diet. 
I have seen all different colors and sizes in poops in rabbits because of seeing so many shelter buns.

i have a few buns that poop as big as deer (not quite) 

but they are huge hay eaters and huge hay eaters poop big poops which is good.


----------



## Bunny_Love (Jan 2, 2009)

My guess would be, is from her food at her previous home....hopefully being with you, you will see a change with her poop  



Jessica


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2009)

As Angie said, the rabbit's diet can affect the color of poo. Excess hay can result in light poops as can other very light colored, high cellulose foods or crayons. :biggrin2:

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 3, 2009)

*:laugh:*

*pamnock wrote: *


> As Angie said, the rabbit's diet can affect the color of poo. Excess hay can result in light poops as can other very light colored, *high cellulose foods or crayons*. :biggrin2:
> 
> Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 3, 2009)

OK, that sounds about right. The light-poos stopped once I started feeding her what we have here. She is still getting a little of the old pellets, but most of it is Oxbow and a splash of SunSeed. No more ashy-poos here! Thanks, everyone!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, not to worry. All of the buns that I have rescued start out with very dark poops, and then graduate (as they've consumed hay over the first few days/week of being with us) to a much lighter color. Chances are, her body's at least mostly worked out the yucky food she was on before. 

I always use the lighter poop as an indicator that our buns are healthy.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 3, 2009)

But her poo was light to begin with. Toby's are always a chocolate-brown. That's how I figured that she was OK once that color poo turned up. I don't think that ashy-gray poo is normal...


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks ot me like she had been eating grass or plants in her old home if she has recently stopped getting them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 4, 2009)

She never got greens at her old home. She would get carrot sticks, though. The bag of pellets that she had look pretty light in comparison to some foods I've seen. Would that make her poo lighter? Her hay is a lot lighter than the stuff I have, too. I just want to make sure that it was dietary...

Here are some pictures of the food(s). I labeled the pellets on a piece of paper and took the picture. The two foods on top are the old diet, the bottom two are the new ones.

With a flash - You can't see the difference very well with this...




Without a flash - This kind-of shows the color difference. The top ones are more pale in person.


----------

